# my cats



## verulin (Jan 18, 2011)

group shot! :smiles








Nemo, Tiger and a foster kitten (he just got adopted yesterday!)

Laser eyes!









Tiger is partially blind. He was born like that. He can see light and dark, but other than that nothing much. When he gets really hyper and excited, he tends to run into walls. 8O

















Nemo is a floppy little demon. He doesn't like having his belly rubbed, and when he doesn't like something, he bites. He doesn't mind being picked up as long as his belly isn't facing up, but i do it anyway and he quickly forgets his tantrum when I poke his tail in his face and he happily chews and licks it XD


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Very cute!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL. I love him chillin' in the car. That's awesome.


----------



## verulin (Jan 18, 2011)

XD that's because of the sun patch. I swear, other than catnip, the sun is a kitty drug


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I love the one with all three on the ladder - too cute! They are all beautiful cats.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Great pictures! They look very happy on that ladder.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They're lovely. I too like the ladder pictures. Congratulations on finding a new forever home for your foster!


----------



## verulin (Jan 18, 2011)

Susan said:


> They're lovely. I too like the ladder pictures. Congratulations on finding a new forever home for your foster!


thanks  this kitten's and a previous foster kitten's adopters were willing to drive all the way from their state/town just to pick them up. Seriously, I'm amazed by them.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Such pretty kitties you have! Nemo looks like a little mischief maker. And I could cuddle Tiger up, he looks so soft and sweet.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

I love Tiger. And look at those ears on Nemo.
Pretty cats.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Awww they are all so cute and precious!


----------



## verulin (Jan 18, 2011)

here's another shot of both of them









and this is Nemo reeeaaaallyyy chilling out


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Awww. I love the ladder pic, and the last one you just posted of them snuggling.


----------



## verulin (Jan 18, 2011)

Tiger always becomes Nemo's pillow, and Nemo becomes Tiger's blanket XD


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

verulin said:


> thanks  this kitten's and a previous foster kitten's adopters were willing to drive all the way from their state/town just to pick them up. Seriously, I'm amazed by them.


That's great. When someone goes to that much trouble, you can take some comfort that the kitten is going to a good home.

I like your additional pictures, especially the snuggly one!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

verulin said:


> here's another shot of both of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tooooo Cute, I love the way they snuggle together!!! I wish my two kitties would do that.:kittyturn


----------



## verulin (Jan 18, 2011)

since everyone seems to really like the snuggle pics, I went digging and found moar!


























and I just took this last night. It's one of those rare moments when Nemo becomes the pillow XD


----------

